# The Official Super Bowl Discusion Thread



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Comments about the big game whether it’s about the game, commercials, coverage or whatever. Ill through my comments in when the game is over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow.....New England 14, St. Louis 3 at halftime.
Who would have ever guessed this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

What an upset!!! It was great to see New England win. 

My favorite commercial? I liked most of the Bud ads especially the one with the guy sliding off the bed out the window.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow....What a game!! I rate this one as one of the best ever, that I've watched. Rams just didn't seem to have any
"spark", on the other hand New England was on fire.
Hats off to the New England Defence,and Romeo Crennel, what a fine game plan he had. 

The game was so good I'm having a harder time this year remembering the commercials.
I enjoyed the E-Trade, and Budweiser commercials.
I liked the Clydesdales in New York City and the BattleBot one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

I really liked the Bud commercial with the falcon and the Lipton Brisk commercial with the puppets getting fired. I laughed out loud at that one. The game was also fun to watch, although our Fox affiliate here was having DTV encoder problems with the new equipment they installed this week to pass the widescreen digital feed. Made wide angle shots that panned (pretty much every play) really choppy - like half the frames were being dropped.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

That was a good game. 

Thoughts:
- The commercials were only slightly better than your average non-Superbowl commercials
- Pat Summeral was, again, awful
- It's always nice to see a blowout averted in a historically boring Superbowl game
- Bill Belichick is for real and a defensive god. 
- Tom Brady didn't deserve the MVP award for 145 yards passing
- The entire Patriots defense deserved to share the MVP trophy
- The Pats coming out of the tunnel "as a team" was the coolest part of the entire game


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Wow if you check my prediction in the thread titles Rams With the Superbowl, you will notice that I went out on a limb and picked New England to win by 4.

Not bad I was only off by one.  

My favorites were both Budweiser commercials, the first being the Battlebots one the second being the Clidesdale horses visit and kneel for New York City. (Got a few tears from that one)

I thought U2's performance was good however it seemed out of place for the Superbowl. While I thought it was nice that they ran a scroll of everyones names who died on September 11th, I was wondering what the hell it had to do with U2's song "where the streets have no name"

After U2 was done we switched over to fear factor, but then switch back when Paul McCartney came on. (I had 3 TV's going)

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Im really happy NE won, I lost 10 bucks in a bet but oh well it was worth it. The Patriots were fired up right from the start. I really like the unprecidented way they came out of the tunnel. The Rams seemed to be asleep and had no momentium. Ty Law and Lawer Malloy are IMHO, one of the best secondary duos in the leauge and they proved it last night. My fav commercials had to be the Bud commercials with the robot and the guy falling out of the window. The Pepsi commercials were lame, same with Mlife. You know at first I thought Mlife was some insurance company. Overall great game, although my my sucked since my antenna is more greared towards Canada and I couldnt pick up that well. I envy those you you who got to see it in 16X9 in ED.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Jeff, I totally agree with you.....except for the Pat Summeral line. I'm kinda going to miss John and Pat.
Pat wasn't the best I agree....his voice is football though.
If that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

It sounded, at times, like Pat was eating a sandwich while he was announcing the games. And at the beginning of the game he couldn't get out a full sentence.

I agree that Pat was very good in his day, but he really should have retired about ten years ago, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

It seems like every other year there's a fluke and this is one of them years. The last one was when the Rams won it. I'm already getting sick of this trend.


----------

